# Motivation for us OLD Gits...!



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That is a pretty cool story. Way older than I am. I'm wondering when he truly started riding. Damn I can't boardslide and he's nailing it...
Kudo's to him that's for sure !!

Nice find


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Great stuff, when he was hitting those rails I thought, shit I can't do that!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I too will still be riding park at 60 years old. There's nothing I'd rather be doing.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I like how he wears a helmet on snow, but not on concrete and he's clearing better at riding than skating


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome find, thanks for that. I always appreciate some solid production value and a cool story.


----------



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice video...thought he was gonna break a hip falling off that skateboard though!:eyetwitch2:

I definitely feel like an old man in the park..and I'm only 32! So props to this geezer!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

One thing I noticed (aside from how rad he is) is that he knows how to fall without getting hurt. When he knows he's going to crash he doesn't stick his hands etc., out. He just rolls with it.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

There was a guy in Turkey in my local mountain, called "Grandpa Hasan". he started skiing at 73 years old. we shared the lift a few times with him. He told me that he was a stonemason and he didn't know how to read and write. He tried to teach his wife skiing but she told him "are you trying to kill me and get yourself a younger wife? I'll never do it!"  He reminded me Moses, I wouldn't be suprised if I saw him carrying clay tablets in his backpack.

While I was looking a photo of him, I learned that he died YESTERDAY, on a car accident, while he was returning from his skating (yes, skating) lessons. :sad1: RIP Grandpa Hasan.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I saw a guy with badass white beard shredding like a mad man the other day. Huge respect. Wish I can get my parents to do something they are passionate about.


----------

